# Competition at UT (austin texas) When is it?



## Odin (Aug 30, 2008)

Well me and Enjoi are going to a competition tomorrow and we want to make sure when/where it is! can any one help us out?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 30, 2008)

Never

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/41791


----------

